# Sense at last



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Hi All

A labour MP who because of wrongly claiming expenses is not to get his Golden handshake when he stands down. Is this the first of many we hope?

Peterfc 666?


Labour MP Loses £65,000 Golden Goodbye - Yahoo! News UK


----------



## ofilha (Mar 22, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi All
> 
> A labour MP who because of wrongly claiming expenses is not to get his Golden handshake when he stands down. Is this the first of many we hope?
> 
> ...


Hi Peter, 
I hope you get a kick out of this and don't take offense and if you do, my apologies in advance. It's not related to the topic but to your login name. There is a reality show here in the states about a successful British hair dresser from LA who goes around and helps small shops to improve their stores out of bankruptcy. My wife started watching it then i got hooked on it. The show is called Peter Perfect. He is very funny and enjoyable to watch. Anyway, what happens is that whenever i see Peterfc in the forum, for some reason "peter perfect" pops in my mind and i have not been able to shake it off.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi Peter Perfect,

Sounds a bit like the UKs Gordon Ramsey, the chef and restaurant guru who rescues restaurants which are going down the tubes ! lol
Anyway, these M.P.s just losing their golden handshake when they step down, is totally inadequate. In my opinion they all need to be doing jail time.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



ofilha said:


> Hi Peter,
> I hope you get a kick out of this and don't take offense and if you do, my apologies in advance. It's not related to the topic but to your login name. There is a reality show here in the states about a successful British hair dresser from LA who goes around and helps small shops to improve their stores out of bankruptcy. My wife started watching it then i got hooked on it. The show is called Peter Perfect. He is very funny and enjoyable to watch. Anyway, what happens is that whenever i see Peterfc in the forum, for some reason "peter perfect" pops in my mind and i have not been able to shake it off.


Hi Ofilha

No offence taken. It's good to know that i am useful for something.

Watch out in August for Peterfc's world tour of Portugal maybe coming to a town near you.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Hi Peter Perfect,
> 
> Anyway, these M.P.s just losing their golden handshake when they step down, is totally inadequate. In my opinion they all need to be doing jail time.


Hi Mr Blueskies

Truthful and honest as always pity the MP's can't be the same.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## ofilha (Mar 22, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Ofilha
> 
> No offence taken. It's good to know that i am useful for something.
> 
> ...


Glad no offense taken, and don't beat yourself down, after at least you have been a good proponent of Ubuntu and that's something, hey?

So, make a good video and try to sell it, we get an American Rick Steve that has a show on travelling in europe, he did Portugal but was very weak.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



ofilha said:


> Glad no offense taken, and don't beat yourself down, after at least you have been a good proponent of Ubuntu and that's something, hey?
> 
> So, make a good video and try to sell it, we get an American Rick Steve that has a show on travelling in europe, he did Portugal but was very weak.


Hi Ofilha

It seems that you must be a Ubuntu user. Could you imagine a video by someone with my sense of Humour. I may be the only one who would understand it. 

My son needed to recover from an injury he asked his Commanding Officer if he could go on a bike ride as the Physio said it would do him good. He got the ok and planned his ride Poole in Dorset to Gibraltar on his own time taken two weeks. Hi took a video using his phone. His mistake holding his phone the wrong way up everything was recorded sideways. Now with his luck how do you think i would get on. Probably better. I will record my journey when i move over March/ April and you never know it may appear on Youtube.

My sons job Royal Marine Comando.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Michael Palin Calder ?  

Well, if an ex Monty Python can do it ?????


----------



## ofilha (Mar 22, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Ofilha
> 
> It seems that you must be a Ubuntu user. Could you imagine a video by someone with my sense of Humour. I may be the only one who would understand it.
> 
> ...


First, Peter Perfect, i hope your son is doing okay. And let us know when you see it on youtube. Secondly, tell him that he must not make the same mistake with his rifle, and maybe shoot the sargent accidently.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*

Hi Ofilha

Just wasted about 30 seconds of my life watching Peter Perfect. If it's ok i'll stay as Peterfc 666? i have an image to maintain. 



Peterfc 666?


----------



## ofilha (Mar 22, 2009)

PETERFC said:


> Hi Ofilha
> 
> Just wasted about 30 seconds of my life watching Peter Perfect. If it's ok i'll stay as Peterfc 666? i have an image to maintain.
> 
> ...


That's fine with me Peter. Can't say that i blame you.


----------

